# Solar powered cockroach



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I got this for my nephew not as much fun as the spring loaded rubber rat in the cupboards 
But sill fun My sister loves me. 
She did the rubber rat thing to me last visit. I about chit myself



This goes under something in the light when you pick that something up the roach takes off 
newspaper works great (in the house)


----------

